# Wacko's



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*UFO Group Endorses Hillary Clinton*


*







*

The Extraterrestrial Phenomenon Political Action Committee has decided to endorse Hillary Clinton for President with New Mexico Governor Bill Richardson as her running mate.

With the Extraterrestrial Phenomenon PAC's main goal being to prove that the government is covering up the existence of extraterrestrials, Executive Director Stephen Bassett thinks Hillary will take action because "the White House under Bill Clinton was aware of extraterrestrials."

Gov. Richardson was chosen because he has stated that the serious business of the Roswell incident should be reinvestigated, according to Bassett.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *UFO Group Endorses Hillary Clinton*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Wasn't he the president that liked to play the Har-Monica?

Or was it the late night conversations on the sex-a-phone with that fat intern?

I forget.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Some of the worlds leaders when visiting the White House when Clinton was in did indeed see UFOs. Rumor has it while Yasser Arafat was visiting he was in the rose garden and saw something in the Oval office that appeared to be a cigar shaped object appearing and disappearing. Yasser claims he also saw another object with a pink top with a mole type spot on one side doing the same. He was convinced for several weeks that Bill Clinton was an alien, to find out later that he was just a dirty ole dog!!!


----------

